# Dust Collection



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all good friends,

Going to take the plunge into a real dust collection system and not a mickey mouse shop vac. And I plan on taking my own advise which I've not done in the past, which is buy it right the first time. 

I've got my sights set on the Powermatic 1300 with canister. I figure this is better than above average for what I do - a novice diy homeowner with a talble saw, router table, miter. I do plan on the near future to get at least a bandsaw and spindle sander, and then planer. Shop is small 12x24 and I have a dedicated 20amp circuit all ready and waiting in anticpation just for this when I planned out the electrical in my shop. So again, does anyone have any experience with this Powermatic PM1300 unit ? Of course, the online reviews are helpful and Tom Hintz newwoodwooker.com is always right on the money. Thanks if anyone can throw a word of encorgement or warning my way before I dive right in. 
Thanks!


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

If you are going to use hose look online, I can't remember where but I got 4" black plastic *anti static *hose cheaper than any wookworking retailer.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, I've even seen some kits with grounding wire and connections to run through the hose too. Thanks for the heads up, I'll look for that anti static hose. I'm not sure yet if i'm going to do hose or pipe or whatever is best. Just concentrating on the DC itself right now. I"ve got a mix of port diameters 3" or 4" depending on the tool.


----------

